# Briarwood Haunt 2010 walk-through



## misterbill666 (Oct 9, 2008)

A walk-through of my yard haunt for this year. We must have had at least 250 TOTs and at least that many screams. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/misterbill666?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/AGJACDBjLAk


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job! Very cool props with unexpected actions. You must of had some tots with wet pants.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Absolutely love the set up with all the animated props...especially like the two last ones; the table being totally unsuspecting! Great job!


----------

